# Upgrading Ligting on Juwel Vision 180



## Superman (20 Jun 2008)

If I was going to upgrade the standard juwel lighting what would people suggest?

LondonDragon has suggested an overtank Luminaire in the style of the following...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... BS:GB:1123

Although he suggested the 80cm version, could someone point me in the direction of products that would work and fit on my 92cm width tank?

For example, as mine is 92cm wide would the 100cm one be too big? Or would I look to get a smaller light in size? Just a bit confused how these will attach to my tank when they're not near 92cms.

I would also like to see if I can keep all the lights inside but think it might be a tight squeeze adding another two 35w tubes in the hood.


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jun 2008)

According to the Juwel web site a 180 measures 101cm wide, reason I gave you that link 


```
Rio 180
Decor: Dark-Wood, available also in
    * Beech
    * Black
Volume: approx. 180 Litres
Measurements: 101 x 41 x 50 cm
```

I have one in my tank the 80cm version, and recommended you get the 100cm for your tank the ideal size, the 80cm version only has 24w tubes which might be limited for your tank. Its also future proof and you can remove one tube if you don't want so much light but its there if you want it 

You can buy a ballast and attch the tubes to the flaps, did that in the past and worked fine


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jun 2008)

Just realised you have a Vision not a Rio! My bad    the 100cm would stick out a little but the 80cm might not be good enough and you would have to suspend it above the tank.


----------



## Superman (21 Jun 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Just realised you have a Vision not a Rio! My bad    the 100cm would stick out a little but the 80cm might not be good enough and you would have to suspend it above the tank.



Thats why I've asked, although the expensive arcadia ones seem to be bigger when they're added to a tank. Like it fits 90cm but the lighting bit is only 80cms wide. Wondered if with these the bits that attach to the top are straight or not?

Either way, I need to wait a few days for cash flow reasons before buying.

Might need to add extra ballasts and put them in the hood.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jun 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> Might need to add extra ballasts and put them in the hood.


You can do that easilly with metal clips that screen right into the flaps, all you have to do is drill a hole on them, you can also attach refelectors inbetween the clip and flap.


----------



## Superman (21 Jun 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just that all seems a bit "fiddly"


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Jun 2008)

hiya, i had a vision 180 and an 80cm arcadia luminaire in preperation for my new 80cm tank and the luminaire with it's legs all the way out will not fit on the edges of the vision so it would have to be suspended. I'd go for a 90cm luminaire, the tubes in the 80cm are only 55cm long and 100w all together, i'm not sure what they are like on the 90cm?


----------



## Superman (21 Jun 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> hiya, i had a vision 180 and an 80cm arcadia luminaire in preperation for my new 80cm tank and the luminaire with it's legs all the way out will not fit on the edges of the vision so it would have to be suspended. I'd go for a 90cm luminaire, the tubes in the 80cm are only 55cm long and 100w all together, i'm not sure what they are like on the 90cm?


Thanks Dan, are there any other brands of over tank lights other than arcadia as they seem rather expensive!!!!


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Jun 2008)

here you go mate http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HAGEN-GLO-T5-LINE ... 18Q2el1247
they are the new Hagen ones but Arcadia is the future IMO. Well worth the wedge, i was lucky enough to get mine for a bargain but i would have happily payed retail.


----------



## Wolfenrook (22 Jun 2008)

I have a bio-pur one from EQJ Trading on ebay.  From pics I have seen these are actually slimmer than the arcadia units, and are about 1/3rd of the price.

Ade


----------

